# graco true coat plus 311 (green)



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

Is the 311 tip on my sprayer normal vs ff (even #'s are ff the best i know) and if i spray latex with it will the sprayer handle the paint without adding floetrol, water or a combination of both. thanks


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

We have shot duration exterior through a 311 tip, which is a very thick latex... No thinning required, we did use 100 mesh filter. This was using a standard airless sprayer, not a truecoat or proshot..


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ff tips destroy the sheen balance of thicker coatings, not to mention create a heavy orange peel finish.
If these are not going to be an issue, then at the worst by the end of 5 gallons you will own a green 515 tip..


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

Good humor, frankly i'm not sure this tip is a fine finish, graco green's are advertised i believe as ff, yet i thought even #'s are ff and odd normal.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ejs said:


> yet i thought even #'s are ff and odd normal.


I agree. Unless something changed, thats what I was always told.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I go by color...could be wrong, dunno.


who here has the internet with google?


anyone?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

I am almost certain the Green are just RAC X which is graco's high end tip included in that line is the (fine finish) tips.. I don't see how something with a 15 orifice could be fine finish.... I personally don't care for the fine finish tips... I like 211's and 311's for trim/doors


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Wait a second you are using a truecoat so you won't be using RAC X and RAC 5 tips... You use those tips with the guards built in right? I think the colors on those run different, in your case green may indicate Fine Finish.


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

On the True Coat Plus the green tip is for ff with a smaller fan width than the black tip.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Julian&co said:


> We have shot duration exterior through a 311 tip, which is a very thick latex... No thinning required, we did use 100 mesh filter. This was using a standard airless sprayer, not a truecoat or proshot..


I bet that tip turn to a 313 real fast. Just curious why a 311, I don't go any smaller than a 313 for exterior paints.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

graco tip colors....green fine finish,black regular tip is rac iv and 5,blue is rac x and gray is heavy duty
hope this helps


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

sorry....no pics of the ff tips, i use regular tips for latex, conventenal and hvlp for solvent based


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I bet that tip turn to a 313 real fast. Just curious why a 311, I don't go any smaller than a 313 for exterior paints.


Just haven't had any problems with the 311's usually its super paint we are spraying for soffits/gutters, and shutters.. if I was spraying duration regularly i would prob go 13's.. we like spraying the trim and brushing everything else on mid size homes... In our area, homes are mostly masonite, hardi board, or some other form of lap siding..


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> who here has the internet with google?
> 
> 
> anyone?


I think the lack of google-fu is what's in question.

What makes the FF tips what they are is the dual orifices which are ideally suited for spraying lighter materials like lacquers and such. That has never stopped me from using them with waterbased paints to shoot cabinets with though.


----------

